
The Future Is Without Apps - digisth
https://medium.com/fwd-thoughts/the-future-is-without-apps-ddf43ec52aab#.rspwt3paf
======
alttab
>> On top of all, what we really need is a platform-agnostic solution to app
streaming that truly overcomes content delivery and discoverability problems.

Hilarious.

Yeah, it's called HTML/CSS and we should have been leaning into HTML5 starting
in 2008 like the original plan was. Alas, there is too much money in apps, so
now here we are.

